# Ecco Biom Gore-tex Mens Shoes



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone got a pair of these shoes?

I have a pair of hydromax bioms but they are far from waterproof, now coming into winter I am looking for a pair of waterproof shoes. I am finding it hard to look at anything other than Ecco Gore-tex bioms as I know they are so comfortable but I don't know how long the waterproofing will last, does anyone have a pair are they truly waterproof, do they need constant treatments, would I be advised to look elsewhere?

The cost is putting me off a little I have to say, especially when I can get mizzys for Â£70-80 but have never had a pair so don't know what they are like.

Previous experience of Adidas and Nike means I wont be getting a pair of these either.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the exact post I was about to put up! 

Snap!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

Great minds and all that Murph

I have to say my Ecco shoes are the best I have had but i'll be gutted if I pay that much for a pair of shoes and they are leaking twelve - eighteen months later.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2013)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Has anyone got a pair of these shoes?

I have a pair of hydromax bioms but they are far from waterproof, now coming into winter I am looking for a pair of waterproof shoes. I am finding it hard to look at anything other than Ecco Gore-tex bioms as I know they are so comfortable but I don't know how long the waterproofing will last, does anyone have a pair are they truly waterproof, do they need constant treatments, would I be advised to look elsewhere?

The cost is putting me off a little I have to say, especially when I can get mizzys for Â£70-80 but have never had a pair so don't know what they are like.

Previous experience of Adidas and Nike means I wont be getting a pair of these either.
		
Click to expand...

I dont haveh gortex Bio M but i have a 3 year old pair of Tour Hdromax gortex and thay are the only shoes ive had that have not let water in.

I just got a pair of Bio M yesterdy from our pro, and he had ordered the gortex version but Ecco had told him didn't have any left for this year. ad to use store store credit as the pair of FJ XPS the sole splitt and FJ gave store credit to replace them as  just wuld not get another pair of FJ shoe.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Great minds and all that Murph

I have to say my Ecco shoes are the best I have had but i'll be gutted if I pay that much for a pair of shoes and they are leaking twelve - eighteen months later.
		
Click to expand...

I played in my street shoes in the rain last week. Within 3 holes my feet were soaked through. That hydramax coating is junk. I'm going to try putting some dubbin on them short term.

My biom hybrids are a bit better, but still not great, but they are white, so not for winter. I love the look of some of their more classic brogue looking shoes, but I'm thinking summer use only, as they are hydromax'ed too.

I find the biom hybrids sooo comfortable, so am hoping the goretex version is the dogs. That said, I was out running in my goretex trail shoes yesterday through long wet grass, and my feet were soaked through.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

The Hydromax coating is a waste of time and advertising, when I ordered mine I ordered the Gore-tex ones. The shop told me they were out of stock would I take the hydromax ones. I asked are they waterproof and the answer I got was yes they don't let water in really there is no point in the Gore-tex ones........ as these are so good.......


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 22, 2013)

clearly a high focus area right now....

I'm finding the big decision heading out is which shoes, not which clubs in the bag!

The sole on the Ecco Streets is miles ahead of anything else in terms of grip where bits of damp grass and cut leaves clog up most other soft spikes (and I can't clear them easily on course without taking shoes off... ) - this applies even in the wet, but they are obviously not waterproof (neither by marketing, design nor function).

So for the time being it's dry and slip risk, or risking wet and grippy....


----------



## User20205 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got these 
	


Don't believe they are the goretex version,  but the standard version, they are as comfortable as my biom hybrids and 100% comfortable. I wore them last spring in the snow and again in the last couple of weeks. They haven't let any water in

I'd not buy footjoy or Adidas again in a hurry


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a few pairs of Eccos, I don't have issues with either the HydroMax versions or the GoreTex versions in the traditional styles for water resistance.  That said, my shoes are always cleaned and either treated with Ecco Leather Lotion or polished with a good polish before they are used again so that may improve their water resistance.  I have HydroMax Bioms, but I tend to use them in the summer; I'm not trusting any pairs of shoes with a pattern of holes punched on the forefoot to keep water out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 22, 2013)

Isn't it the case that if you play regularly in the pouring rain then no shoe is not going to be completely waterproof?  I'd say nowadays once you are spending over 60 or 70 notes then they will all behave much the same in the wet.  And the only thing that will make a significant difference is how bad the weather actually is, not in reality how waterproof the shoe is?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I have a few pairs of Eccos, I don't have issues with either the HydroMax versions or the GoreTex versions in the traditional styles for water resistance.  That said, my shoes are always cleaned and either treated with Ecco Leather Lotion or polished with a good polish before they are used again so that may improve their water resistance.  I have HydroMax Bioms, but I tend to use them in the summer; I'm not trusting any pairs of shoes with a pattern of holes punched on the forefoot to keep water out.
		
Click to expand...


It's a good point, why do they punch holes in the top of supposedly waterproof shoes? I have similar holes in some of my Ecco, Nike, and addidas shoes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Isn't it the case that if you play regularly in the pouring rain then no shoe is not going to be completely waterproof?  I'd say nowadays once you are spending over 60 or 70 notes then they will all behave much the same in the wet.  And the only thing that will make a significant difference is how bad the weather actually is, not in reality how waterproof the shoe is?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.  If you have the right shoe & treat them properly then you should be able to keep your feet dry in most weather we get.  Decent polish or treatment on the outside will keep the worst of it out, what does get through the GoreTex should keep out.  Wouldn't risk a pair for 36 holes in those circumstances, but you should survive 18 comfortably.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			It's a good point, why do they punch holes in the top of supposedly waterproof shoes? I have similar holes in some of my Ecco, Nike, and addidas shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is to encourage circulation of air, keep the foot cool and the odours down.  Works fine for that purpose, but doesn't do a lot for waterproofing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			clearly a high focus area right now....

I'm finding the big decision heading out is which shoes, not which clubs in the bag!

The sole on the Ecco Streets is miles ahead of anything else in terms of grip where bits of damp grass and cut leaves clog up most other soft spikes (and I can't clear them easily on course without taking shoes off... ) - this applies even in the wet, but they are obviously not waterproof (neither by marketing, design nor function).

So for the time being it's dry and slip risk, or risking wet and grippy.... 

Click to expand...

Duncan (or anyone else), no issues at all with grip on the street soles?  What's the wear like?  I'm have tempted but I'm also old enough to remember Stuburt's first spikeless offerings.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't got the Gore-Tex version, and would be very interested if they are 'proper' waterproof. I have had the Ecco Streets for most of the year, and they only time they're off my feet is if I'm going to meet customers or going to bed. Extremely hard wearing, superb grip but, as others have said, have no waterproofing at all worth mentioning.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Duncan (or anyone else), no issues at all with grip on the street soles?  What's the wear like?  I'm have tempted but I'm also old enough to remember Stuburt's first spikeless offerings.
		
Click to expand...

The soles have worn pretty well, and most of the wear on my black pair has been from off course wear.

Grip wise, you need a stable swing. If you flail away like a dervish, you are going to fall over, a lot. If you swing in balance, they are fine.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			I haven't got the Gore-Tex version, and would be very interested if they are 'proper' waterproof. I have had the Ecco Streets for most of the year, and they only time they're off my feet is if I'm going to meet customers or going to bed. Extremely hard wearing, superb grip but, as others have said, have no waterproofing at all worth mentioning.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			The soles have worn pretty well, and most of the wear on my black pair has been from off course wear.

Grip wise, you need a stable swing. If you flail away like a dervish, you are going to fall over, a lot. If you swing in balance, they are fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, food for thought.  Don't think I'm too dervish-like, but not sure I'd qualify as stable and as I'm on the larger side they may not be for me.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

I may have found the answer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...oots-Size-6-39-Mens-Womens-Kids-/271157222385


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Duncan (or anyone else), no issues at all with grip on the street soles?  What's the wear like?  I'm have tempted but I'm also old enough to remember Stuburt's first spikeless offerings.
		
Click to expand...

I can't discern any wear on the pimples at all from about 30 rounds

I don't understand mthem's post re grip - if the sole's in contact with the grass it grips better than anything I have ever used inc tungsten spikes and every cleat, soft spike and combined sole pattern (the FJ Dryjoy Tour is probably the next best IMO).

fwiw I have no balance what so ever 

the only interpretation I can make sense of is that if you roll your front foot onto it's side then the smooth rounded profile of the shoe doesn't provide the lateral grip of a sharp edged hard sole......and that I would agree; the grip is only on the sole!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

I find that if I really try to belt the ball, my back foot slips (mainly when it's damp, granted, but then it often is, esp early in the morning). This does not happen with any other golf shoes, unless they are clogged with grass cuttings. If I swing within myself, then I'm fine. They are almost like a training aid!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			not sure I'd qualify as stable and as I'm on the larger side they may not be for me.
		
Click to expand...

'cording to the wife, bless her, I'm excessively cuddly... they're ok for the... bigger boned amongst us.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just ordered a pair of the tour hybrid gtx for the winter. Silly money, but if, if they are water proof, then I'll be happy, with warm dry feet. Black too. A sensible colour for winter golf.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

Was thinking of similar ones Murph, I think this type of shoe is more likely to be waterproof over the soft trainer style.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 22, 2013)

therod said:



			I've got these 
	View attachment 7615


Don't believe they are the goretex version,  but the standard version, they are as comfortable as my biom hybrids and 100% comfortable. I wore them last spring in the snow and again in the last couple of weeks. They haven't let any water in

I'd not buy footjoy or Adidas again in a hurry
		
Click to expand...

i was looking for the gortex version of these and really couldn't find them any where. At Â£189 I'd be gutted to be let down in 18 months as my nikes have. It maybe a licensing issue from gortex as they all seem to be this hydromax thing. Also not on the ecco website anymore.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 22, 2013)

i was looking for the gortex version of these and really couldn't find them any where. At Â£189 I'd be gutted to be let down in 18 months as my nikes have. It maybe a licensing issue from gortex as they all seem to be this hydromax thing. Also not on the ecco website anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly how I feel, hence why it may be mizzys, prob between these or the ones Murph got if i can find somewhere with them in stock


----------



## User20205 (Sep 22, 2013)

Evesdad said:



			i was looking for the gortex version of these and really couldn't find them any where. At Â£189 I'd be gutted to be let down in 18 months as my nikes have. It maybe a licensing issue from gortex as they all seem to be this hydromax thing. Also not on the ecco website anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I got mine off eBay for Â£125

Compared to  360's @ Â£99 they are night and day.

I'm not sure the goretex aids the waterproofing just the breathe ability of the liner. 

Maybe stops your feet sweating! I've no conplaints.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2013)

The goretex versions are way more expensive, so they must be better.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I can't discern any wear on the pimples at all from about 30 rounds
		
Click to expand...

Thanks duncan.  Out of interest does that include any walking on tarmac or similar, or is that all on grass?  I ask as home course involves a few road crossings and a trot across the car park.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 22, 2013)

Tt



murphthemog said:



			The goretex versions are way more expensive, so they must be better.......
		
Click to expand...

Exactly &#128515; I have a pair of clarkes gortex shoes I've had for a year now and wear them all day every day in all weathers when I've walked the kids to school and even in the snow and have never failed although the sole is starting to wear now. My nikes are worn 8 hrs a week max and have split so a little disappointed.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 24, 2013)

My new Ecco tour hybrid GTX have arrived!

They look very well made, lovely soft leather, full leather linings, very comfortable straight out of the box. A bit heavier than the more trainer like offerings though. They are supposed to have a goretex membrane, but there is no mention of this on the packing, only the web site.

Will they be waterproof? Who knows? Looking at the way the tongue fits, I'd guess the answer will be not as much as they could be. It is sewn in up the edges, but with elasticated panels, which don't look waterproof. Water falling on the tongue area looks like it will enter the shoe eventually. The rest of the shoe looks fine, with no silly breathing holes on the top.

That said, my streets have a fully sewn in tongue, and they are so not waterproof.

They do look so nice, and so well made it'll be a shame to wear them in the winter (which was what I bought them for!).

As an aside, it's often the top of my socks which wicks in the water any way. May be I need to break out my sealskins.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2013)

The pro Shop at Nairn Dunbar has about 20 pairs of the older style Gortex Ecco shoe for Â£95 might get myself a pair of those for the winter


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 24, 2013)

You will have to let us know how they perform Murph.

Have found a set of Gore-tex bioms for Â£140 hmmmmmmm

Would love to get them but would be gutted if they leaked.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 24, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks duncan.  Out of interest does that include any walking on tarmac or similar, or is that all on grass?  I ask as home course involves a few road crossings and a trot across the car park.
		
Click to expand...

less rather than more tarmac on our course - although the route to the 1st and car park area are concrete. but then again 60% of rounds have been on away courses, so by definition they've been used 'normally'


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			The pro Shop at Nairn Dunbar has about 20 pairs of the older style Gortex Ecco shoe for Â£95 might get myself a pair of those for the winter
		
Click to expand...

That's a great price usually double that!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally bit the bullet and got a pair of Gore tex Bioms.

Today was soaking at my place and they held up even splashing through puddles

Just hope they keep it up now


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice let us know how you get on. What size dent did they do to your wallet?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 13, 2013)

Got them for Â£140 so not too bad


----------



## Clueless (Oct 14, 2013)

Try using Sealskinz socks if you want perfectly dry feet. They can feel a bit weird at first but they really work. I came across them cycling in winter, cycling shoes being mostly made of air they really are indispensible.

It seems to me that in both sports you can spend a lot of money for really weatherproof shoes that don't last, or you can spend Â£25 and not worry about it. Try online cycling shops to pick them up at a discount.

Not many posts and I'm recommending a product, I know what the more cynical of you here will think but it seemed a tip worth passing on.


----------

